# Doug and Jackie Christie HBO Real Sports segment



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Did anyone see this? OMG, their relationship is so scary. Here are some things I heard.

-Doug isn't allowed to look at the cheerleaders during timeouts, he must look down the whole time.
-He does that hand signal about 50-60 times a game.
-While he travles on the team bus, she travels in another car, and they are on the phone the entire time until they arrive to the destination.
-He tells her every single woman he has talked to, even if its a little conversation at the market or something.
-She goes to most of his road games and while the rest of the guys are out, they stay and dine in.
-He isnt allowed to be interviewed by female reporters 1 on 1, except for a couple exceptions, older women who remind him of his aunt.:laugh:
-Jackie is involved in trade talks, saying stuff like, "We want to get traded!"
-She came to the aid of Doug when he got into that fist fight with Rick Fox.

There was a lot more, but I can't recall. Theyre also going to have a reality show on VH1. My god, he seriously is WHOOPED! 

Anyone see this? What do you guys have to say about this situation. How was the local coverage on them when he was playing for Sacramento.

I posted this in the Magic forum as well, just thought Id post it here cause I know there are a lot of DC fans.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Did anyone see this? OMG, their relationship is so scary. Here are some things I heard.
> 
> -Doug isn't allowed to look at the cheerleaders during timeouts, he must look down the whole time.
> -He does that hand signal about 50-60 times a game.
> ...


Thanks for posting it man. 

I think its wrong what she does to him. Poor Doug. :nonono:

He should be available to do anything he wants (not cheat of course), have interviews with other woman, go where he wants to go with the other players, talk with anyone he wants. Thats freedom that everyone wants and probably has.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I really don't care. If he is happy in that kind of relationship, then good for him.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> I really don't care. If he is happy in that kind of relationship, then good for him.


I agree


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Maybe he's not happy but doesn't know what to do? :whoknows:


----------

